# [SOLVED] Connect a bluray to TV with HDMI sounf but no picture



## cmccar02 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

Im trying to connect a bluray to my Toshiba 42WL58P TV with HDMI connection but I only get sound no picture, Is there something I need to set on the TV?
Thannks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Connect a bluray to TV with HDMI sounf but no picture*

Hi cmccar02

Check your cable connections and make sure it's on the proper viewing channel. Check your both your sources (T.V,DVD) that picture and audio that they are on the proper settings. Some t.v's cannot get passed the copy protection signals, to get around this try to connect the bluray directly to the t.v and adjust the settings from your remote.

The most common problem is that the equipment isn't usually connected in sequence resulting in no picture. Connect the cable to the bluray and then to the t.v. Not all remotes are the same and do not have HDMI listed, but instead have numbers like 720p or 1080i or something similar check your remote settings to both t.v and bluray. Click on one of those and the problem should correct itself. 

post back your findings.


----------



## cmccar02 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Connect a bluray to TV with HDMI sounf but no picture*

thanks, got it sorted.. needed to keep the 'stop' button on the bluray pressed for 10 seconds to match the resolution to the tv


----------

